# New Webcam Manistee



## Take Five (May 10, 2003)

Now have a webcam focused on the north pier at Manistee. It is stationary right now but I think they have plans to allow you to pan etc. It is about time. Note wave action a little rough for browns today.

http://www.ci.manistee.mi.us/Beachcam.html

Wayne


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

It's so tiny...


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Not working ????


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

Works for me but yea, needs to be bigger.


----------

